# Really no way to OC AMD E-450 laptop?



## RejZoR (Nov 8, 2013)

We know BrazosTweaker does nothing even though everything says i have 3 billion GHz. Are there even any ways to overclock the damn thing? At 1.65 GHz it just feels like it has no grunt at all and my SSD just doesn't have the chance to breathe properly. End result is sluggish everything and even though i don't need a workstation from it, i could really use some more power here and there...

I have COMPAQ CQ57-381EM exactly with Windows 8.1 64bit. What are my options?


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't think you'll have much luck, unless you can find/make some custom bios somewhere, or do some hardware/pinmod. No idea how to though,.

Furthermore, actual overclocking of brazos hasn't been terribly succesfull, so even if you somehow manage to unlock it, sadly theres apparently not much to be had from this small core.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 8, 2013)

The main issues are that the multiplier is locked and the BCLK is linked to PCI-E and SATA bus(like Intel does).  So even if you find something that lets you adjust the BLCK higher via software, you aren't going to get very far.  Which is why you'll find even boards with overclocking built into the BIOS only get about 10% overclocks, you'll be really lucky if you get 15%.

BrazoTweaker is designed to lower the clock speed, basically forcing lower power states and multipliers, to extend battery and lower heat output.  It isn't designed to raise the clock speed.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 9, 2013)

Why would i want to lower the clock on an already slow and power efficient chip? Besides, i can force 800MHz clock via CCC anyway...


----------



## Melvis (Nov 9, 2013)

Is your RAM running at 1600MHz by chance?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Why would i want to lower the clock on an already slow and power efficient chip? Besides, i can force 800MHz clock via CCC anyway...



Longer battery life, if you aren't doing anything that needs the power.  Even the E-450 is way overpowered for just browsing the web and writing up Word documents.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 9, 2013)

You do know that it's running at 800MHz 99% of the time i you're not doing anything demanding anyway? Forcing it to run at 800MHz is only when you need battery life regardless of performance (if you run something demanding but you need battery life). But even there, you don't need BrazosTweaker to do that, CCC can do the same thing...


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2013)

Your pretty screwed with that chip as was said bus clocking is limited heavily by what all it controls. You can give setfsb a chance. You can't change the multi up so that about what you are stuck with. Cpu is also soldered to the board so a pin mod isn't happening.


----------



## bencrutz (Nov 9, 2013)

yep, cdawall pretty much said everything.

brazostweaker isnt for overclocking but for battery saving instead by setting lower vcore on the respective power states


----------

